# I need a better slideshow app for my tablet



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

So I finally got my tablet mounted to the headrest and have a bunch of very cool photos and images together to suggest tipping, rate five stars, and to give my photography website a free plug LOL.....
But the slideshow app I'm using is not quite cutting it 

I need a slideshow app which;

1) is easy to add photos to an to arrange in any order I would like not just by alphabetical or timestamp

2) is fully customizable as to how long each photo shows with different smooth transitions and such

3) which will size and stretch the images to fill the frame perfectly without losing much or any of the image....

4) keeps perfect image quality

Any suggestions ???

Oh by the way I would be glad to pay a few dollars for a nap as long as it did everything I wanted to do and did it well...


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Wish I could help - I may have the same problems when I get set up. My tablet is an iPad, BTW -


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Is there powerpoint for tablets?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Here you can see what I did for a tablet set up

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tablet-set-up-for-pax-info-entertainment-tipping.159169/


----------

